# My Masterpiece in Composition and Sound Design



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Enjoy!


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

you're very modest.....


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Sorry, I didn't mean "masterpiece" as in history's masterpiece. I meant "my masterpiece", as in, the best of my talents using all my skills and creativity and my finest work (perhaps ever) yet.

It's like when people call their work "Opus" and such. No arrogance, just to be honest, didn't really know what to call it. I was going to call it 911House (file created September 11th) but I thought that might be insensitive, and also people might get the numbers confused with 831House if I keep up this naming convention.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

SoloYH:

I enjoyed watching the video of your piece of music. Sounds like it could be part of the sound track of a video game. Reminds me of the music featured in games like during the SNES era of 16 bit audio soundtracks. Keep on composing and you're sure to make some future finest works! 

~'wash


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Hogwash said:


> SoloYH:
> 
> I enjoyed watching the video of your piece of music. Sounds like it could be part of the sound track of a video game. Reminds me of the music featured in games like during the SNES era of 16 bit audio soundtracks. Keep on composing and you're sure to make some future finest works!
> 
> ~'wash


May I ask which elements you find similar to SNES era game music? I've heard that feedback in the early stages and I tried to steer away, since I find that genre of music to be outdated a little bit.

Is it the melody, or the sound of the synths, or harmony, or rhythm, for example? Is there any specific composer or song it reminds you of? Thank you, and I appreciate your feedback, since nobody else seems to be giving me any :].


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I'd reckon the SNES sound is some combination of the synths you are using with the pace and arrangement of your music. Personally, I would embrace it and not steer away due to being "outdated." After all, you are on a classical music message board. And, besides, SNES had the best music of all of the vintage consoles 🎮


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Sorry, but this was hardly a masterpiece. I heard no heart, no feeling and it completely lacked nuance of any kind. Someone mentioned SNES soundtracks and this would the ballpark I would put this into, although with those old SNES soundtracks, they actually contained music that could be re-interpreted and done in a modern way, because the music is of a timeless quality.

An obvious example would be _Aquatic Ambience_ from _Donkey Kong Country_:


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Sorry, but this was hardly a masterpiece. I heard no heart, no feeling and it completely lacked nuance of any kind. Someone mentioned SNES soundtracks and this would the ballpark I would put this into, although with those old SNES soundtracks, they actually contained music that could be re-interpreted and done in a modern way, because the music is of a timeless quality.
> 
> An obvious example would be _Aquatic Ambience_ from _Donkey Kong Country_:


It's MY masterpiece sir. But thank you for your input anyhow.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> It's MY masterpiece sir. But thank you for your input anyhow.


But you have no right to deem something of your own a masterpiece and if you do, which you have obviously done, it comes across as a conceited. If you meant something else by the word masterpiece, then you need to use some other terminology, because masterpiece isn't the correct wording.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> But you have no right to deem something of your own a masterpiece and if you do, which you have obviously done, it comes across as a conceited. If you meant something else by the word masterpiece, then you need to use some other terminology, because masterpiece isn't the correct wording.


I couldn't care less if you thought I was conceited. It's my masterpiece. When I hear it, I feel it's the work I put in all of me into it and that represents me the best. If you don't like it, don't listen to it. If you don't like me, don't listen to my works, doesn't make a difference to me.

By the way, you should look up the definition of a masterpiece, because you're really looking like a fool being so obsessed with your limited definition of a word.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> I couldn't care less if you thought I was conceited. It's my masterpiece. When I hear it, I feel it's the work I put in all of me into it and that represents me the best. If you don't like it, don't listen to it. If you don't like me, don't listen to my works, doesn't make a difference to me.
> 
> By the way, you should look up the definition of a masterpiece, because you're really looking like a fool being so obsessed with your limited definition of a word.


Whatever you say...

I'll leave you with this quote: _"Humility is society's greatest misconception."_


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Whatever you say...
> 
> I'll leave you with this quote: _"Humility is society's greatest misconception."_


I'll leave you with this quote: "People who must quote others have no original thoughts."

I never once bragged about my works, to be honest I don't really know if they're that good because I don't study music and I don't have music friends. They sound good to me, that's good enough. I do it for my family, especially my father.




From dictionary.com's definition of Masterpiece

1. a person's greatest piece of work, as in an art.

So please, keep your humility since you seem to need to try and force your low esteem onto others. I can already sense you are not capable of making anything remotely close to my level by your taste level.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Well, and just one more thing, if you couldn't careless what I, or anyone else, thought about your own music, then you wouldn't have felt the need to post your music on this forum in the first-place. The reality is every musician needs approval and validation of some kind. The fact that I didn't like your music triggered a negative response from you and when I called you out for being conceited and egotistical for using the word masterpiece to describe your own music, I'm painted as a villain who doesn't understand what the word means. I understand completely what the word means trust me, it's just that when people use it to describe their own music instead of just saying you're proud of the work you did, I have a problem and so I called you out on it.

But, hey, what do I know right? I'm just a nobody who has been deeply passionate about music since my early teens and consider a life without music not worth living.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Well, and just one more thing, if you couldn't careless what I thought about your own music, then you wouldn't have felt the need to post your music on this forum in the first-place. The reality is every musician needs approval and validation of some kind. The fact that I didn't like your music triggered a negative response from you and when I called you out for being conceited and egotistical for using the word masterpiece to describe your own music, I'm painted as a villain who doesn't understand what the word means. I understand completely what the word means trust me, it's just that when people use it to describe their own music instead of just saying you're proud of the work you did, I have a problem and so I called you out on it.
> 
> But, hey, what do I know right? I'm just a nobody who has been deeply passionate about music since my early teens and consider a life without music not worth living.


True, if you knew anything you would be able to create something original.

You calling me egotistical triggered a negative response. You not liking my music, I thanked you for the response.

You and I are on a different league. Stay in your lane and I might throw you a bone.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> True, if you knew anything you would be able to create something original.
> 
> You calling me egotistical triggered a negative response. You not liking my music, I thanked you for the response.
> 
> You and I are on a different league. Stay in your lane.


Stay in my lane? A different league? Your ego continues to inflate.

The bottomline here is simple: if you don't like people criticizing your music and what you post, then stop posting. It's not rocket science.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> Stay in my lane? A different league? Your ego continues to inflate.
> 
> The bottomline here is simple: if you don't like people criticizing your music and what you post, then stop posting. It's not rocket science.


You can criticize my work, don't criticize me. See the difference? 

Anyway, conversation is over. Good day.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> You can criticize my work, don't criticize me. See the difference?
> 
> Anyway, conversation is over. Good day.


I'll criticize you but only if you allow yourself to be criticized, which by calling this work of yours a masterpiece certainly did and all I did was let some air out of that inflated ego of yours. If your feelings were hurt in the process, then that's the price I'll pay for telling you the truth.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Hmm.

Well, it's possible that presenting a piece of music (your 'masterpiece') of this type in a Classical Music forum is bound to hit some rough waters.

I found the first two minutes _repetitive_ (always returning to the tonic every eight measures), and very limited in scope as far as harmonic progressions go. I had just decided I'd had enough right before the two minute mark, but thankfully you changed it up around there, so I did let it play through. At least you had the good sense of liberally using passing tones in those first two minutes. Towards the end it felt like it wandered aimlessly - I'm guessing that what sounded like randomness was actually just threadbare note snippets still using the same harmonic progressions.

So, this is truly Pop Music (Well, it seems a lot like "throwback" Video Game backing music). A series of four chords that change every two bars, and circle around seemingly endlessly while you incorporate minor texture changes.

*Re: "Masterpiece" *. . . This reminds me somewhat of a young man who used to post his daily "*symphonies*" (he'd write a new one almost daily). He didn't understand the entire concept of a "symphony", and thought that his improvisations were symphonies. 

Oh, and calling someone _*"a fool"*_ is never going to win you an argument, or get anyone on your side. When *Neo Romanza* raises the issue of you calling your own musical work _"a masterpiece"_ as being a case of of monumental conceit, perhaps you should calmly state the reasons why you feel your musical work IS a masterpiece, NOT get all defensive and lash out. _YOU_ are the one that posted your music for review.

It also doesn't help your case when you compare using the word _"*masterpiece*"_ for your work to other composers using the word *"opus"*: Your misunderstanding of _why_ the word "_opus_" is used belies a certain ignorance of _why_ it is used. *You really came to the wrong place to lecture us on musical terminology.*

So, as far as your piece being *"a masterpiece"* [a work done with extraordinary skill], I'd say that you being able to crank out something like this _does_ require skill. But the common usage of "masterpiece" for musical works usually is reserved for "extraordinary" music: A musical masterpiece is *a piece of music that captures in some fundamental and essential way something about music and ourselves*. If asked to name some musical masterpieces, I might trot out The Four Seasons, The Brandenburg Concertos, the Well Tempered Clavier, Beethoven's 3rd Symphony, or Stravinsky's Firebird. In Pop Music I might say that Bohemian Rhapsody, Roundabout, The Back Seat of My Car, Carry On My Wayward Son, Reelin' In the Years, Black Magic Woman are masterpieces of the Pop/Rock genre. Your five minute backing tracking doesn't compare favorably to commonly accepted masterpieces.

I daresay it *does* you credit to speak so well of your own work. But you might garner a bit more praise for your word if you presented it a bit more humbly.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

It's my masterpiece, I stand by it, and end of discussion. It's the feeling I get when I listen to it, and you may not share that feeling, and that's fine by me. It's not your work, you don't get to decide what I call it.

Any criticisms of the work welcome, any criticisms of ME, you can keep it.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> So please, keep your humility since you seem to need to try and force your low esteem onto others. I can already sense you are not capable of making anything remotely close to my level by your taste level.


I quoted this message not to make commentary on it, but just to have standout as a case in point.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SoloYH said:


> I never once bragged about my works


You called your music track a "masterpiece". THAT is pretty much a reasonable case of bragging.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The OP should consider retitling this thread to "It's My Masterpiece Because I Say So". That seems to be more fitting and will probably help his ego along the way.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Interesting because the title actually came from the opposite of ego, where I thought this would be the best I can ever create. But I guess some people will find anything to criticize. Good day to you two, hope you find some inner peace.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> Interesting because the title actually came from the opposite of ego, where I thought this would be the best I can ever create. But I guess some people will find anything to criticize. Good day to you two, hope you find some inner peace.


You've already revealed your true colors in this thread. In other words, your true nature came to the fore. I do wish you well in your musical endeavors, but I also hope you reconsider your attitude not only towards other people, especially when you find yourself in disagreement with them, but yourself as well.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I suggest using the word 'Opus' instead of 'Masterpiece' when describing your music. Opus means "piece of work" in reference to a particular piece of music and does not imply the music is of good, bad, or mediocre quality. Let masterpiece be a word other people (i.e. critics) can choose to use (or not) to describe your music.

My .02 👛


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SoloYH said:


> Interesting because *the title actually came from the opposite of ego*, where I thought this would be the best I can ever create. But I guess some people will find anything to criticize. Good day to you two, hope you find some inner peace.


Dude. You literally titled the track *"My Masterpiece"*.


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

Moderators, close the thread please. Don't let ugliness take over my beautiful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SoloYH said:


> Moderators, close the thread please. Don't let ugliness take over my beautiful work.


The only ugliness found in this thread is coming from you and your unwillingness to admit that you made a mistake using the word masterpiece. Oh and beauty is in the eyes and ears of the beholder, but you already know how I feel about this piece.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Neo Romanza said:


> The only ugliness found in this thread is coming from you and your unwillingness to admit that you made a mistake using the word masterpiece. Oh and beauty is in the eyes and ears of the beholder, but you already know how I feel about this piece.


Ok ,so phrasing as "my best work to date" might have been more eloquent but people are also being hyper ridiculous on the matter too like a major felony was committed or something.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

bagpipers said:


> Ok ,so phrasing as "my best work to date" might have been more eloquent but people are also being hyper ridiculous on the matter too like a major felony was committed or something.


Not really. Language and intent are important and the OP gets negative marks from me on all fronts.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Closed for now, for discussion in the moderator group.


----------

